# Anonymizer software for mac



## thegreathal (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm looking for an anonymizer program, as I have no Windows, and don't mind being seen on anonymizer, but do mind spying on what I work on (so just encrypted links are out). Any ideas?


----------



## HateEternal (Jun 13, 2006)

http://tor.eff.org/


----------



## thegreathal (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks, I've seen Tor/Privoxy before though. Actually now I just played with Privoxy for 30 mins. to little avail, taking it off. I'm looking for a product that gives anonymity over a network adminstrator, where they could not see encrypted links, only, for example, anonymizer.com a few times over. Or am I missing something? Thanks.


----------



## Wikked (Jun 13, 2006)

Tor is way too slow.  What you need is a secure SSL proxy but, you'll have to pay for it.  There are loads of them about but, make sure it's Mac friendly and located in a country over which your government has no control.


----------



## Kludge (Oct 21, 2009)

Tor DOES NOT WORK ON MACS!!!!! Don't give BS answers if you don't know the actual one.

I don't care if they have a download, it does nothing but corrupt your system with useless garbage that's difficult to uninstall.


----------



## macbri (Oct 21, 2009)

Kludge said:


> Tor DOES NOT WORK ON MACS!!!!! Don't give BS answers if you don't know the actual one.



I agree.  Don't give BS answers.  Here's a screenshot showing tor, as part of the Vidalia package, running on a Mac:


----------

